# Looking for plant suggestions on a cork branch



## konton (Nov 17, 2010)

I tried posting this as part of my build, but I think it got lost in the thread. I'm currently working on a 70-Gallon Trifecta. Three tanks that are an extension of each other through a branch that appears to flow through all of them. So far it's going well, except I don't know what to plant on the branch and background.










Right now I have moss on the background, a few bromeliads, and a couple orchids of various size. It's okay, but could be better. Any suggestion of ferns, vines, or other plants are appreciated. Thanks!



















Oh, there are no frogs in there at this time. I plan to add them in the summer or fall, when I have finished with plants and given time for growth.

Jae Le


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Since you asked:

1) Lose the Phals. I know they look good now, but they grow large and are fairly high maintenance in most tanks. Also, they are old world plants, and you have the backbone of a neotropical epiphyte branch! 
2) Better *orchids* for your set up include:
--_Sophronitis cernua_
--_Epidendrum porpax_
--_Dinema polybulbon_
--Warm growing masdevallias (what is your ambient humidity?) The go to place here is Andy's orchids Andy's Orchids - Orchid Species - Orchids - Species Specialist - Orchids on a stick
3) Replace the terrestrial orchid with a cryptanthus or a small self-heading philodendron;
4) One or two *peperomia* species mounted on the back wall (e.g., glabella, dahlstedii, 
5) Two or three green *tillandsias*, on the back wall or on the cork log (the grey, scurfy tillandsias need more ventilation);
6) A small vining *aroid*, started in the substrate allowed to grow up the cork (e.g., _Philodendron_ NOID, _Monstera seltipecana_).
7) Do you like _Selaginella erythropus_ (as a terrestrial)?

What ever you do, think repetition; multiple plantings of a species looks far more natural than a gazillion different varieties!

And while we're on it, puh-leeze slide the tanks next to each other without any spaces--sheesh

Btw, very, very, very cool design and construction

Hope this helps.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Orchids that will look awesome on those tubes, and are super low maintenance:

Ornithocephalus gladiatus
Gastrochilus japonicus 
Bulbophyllum kalimpong
Trichosalpinx chameleopenthes 
Restrepia angustilabia


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I love Microgramma ferns, Peperomia emarginella Begonia lancealota 
Philodendron "burle Marx fantasy" and small Columnea species and hybrids for other plants that have proven to be hassle free in a viv


----------



## Veneer (Nov 13, 2012)

Seconding _Peperomia emarginella_ (huge range of other good other options in this genus, from more stocky focal plants to creepers).


----------



## konton (Nov 17, 2010)

I agree on the peperomia. That does look nice. I was concerned the high humidity would cause problems with the tillandsias. Thanks for the advice. I'm looking at all this, but I agree maybe only 3 or 4 more plant species and that's it. Now I just need someone who sells them.

What's wrong with the 2" between tanks? I tried them next to each other, but it looked better with the space.

Jae Le


----------



## hcastil3 (Jun 4, 2013)

I like Lepanthes telepogoniflora and tsubotae.... Also Massevallia erinicea has been extremely easy to grow for me.. you can also give a try to some Corybas pictus if you find some please get back to me!!!!! Haha if you really want a Phal in there try Phal. gibbosa they are.much smaller but look like the big ones


----------



## hcastil3 (Jun 4, 2013)

Oh and Soph. cernua as mentioned above is a must . I think


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Looking at this branch, I just kind of see a dense mat of Pyrrosia growing on it. Two species in particular I think would look nice...

Pyrrosia nummularifolia









Pyrrosia piloselloides


----------



## toksyn (Mar 5, 2011)

Microgramma heterophylla instead of Pyrrosia if you want to stick with new world ferns .


----------



## theroc1217 (Jun 5, 2012)

frogparty said:


> I love Microgramma ferns, Peperomia emarginella Begonia lancealota
> Philodendron "burle Marx fantasy" and small Columnea species and hybrids for other plants that have proven to be hassle free in a viv


If you need microgramma I have several feet up for grabs. 2 different species, not sure which they are though. I could get you probably enough to go down, and maybe back on that branch.


----------

